# Contest My Cousin is in for a free wedding!- LAST DAY!



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

My cousin Natasha just got engaged over Christmas. Her and her Fiance Chris have entered at a contest for a dream destination wedding in Jamaica and they are among the top ten finalists! .. Which of course means caribbean fishing if they win!! I figured I would try my luck and post it on here to help them out.

*NO SIGNING UP OR E-MAIL NEEDED*
What they need to win this is votes. You can vote once a day per IP address.

Voting is daily from now to February 26. The couple with the most votes wins!!

Please vote at this website

http://www.vibewedding.com/gallery.html

Just click on Natasha and Chris









Thank You P-Furians!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Voted,

Your cousin is hot. If they win the trip everyone who voted should get vacation pics of her in her bikini.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

-NBKK- said:


> Voted,
> 
> Your cousin is hot. If they win the trip everyone who voted should get vacation pics of her in her bikini.


Agreed









Hope they win, good luck man









Oh yea, voted also


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Awesome you guys rock! if you can help me out by passing this along to people on your facebook here is their Facebook group.
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=126623055363


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Voted Matt good luck to them and yes bikini pics r a must if they win


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Voted :nod:


----------



## mao10 (Nov 25, 2008)

i dont want bikini pics but i did vote for them. every couple deserves a great wedding.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Voted, good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh i will. I'll get a couple beach snap shots for you guys for helping out. hahhaa


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Mattones said:


> Oh i will. I'll get a couple beach snap shots for you guys for helping out. hahhaa


Sweeeet.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

-NBKK- said:


> Voted,
> 
> Your cousin is hot. If they win the trip everyone who voted should get vacation pics of her in her bikini.


Bikini...........topless at least!! Your cousins Hot!!!! oh yeah...voted!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

cobrafox46 said:


> Voted,
> 
> Your cousin is hot. If they win the trip everyone who voted should get vacation pics of her in her bikini.


Bikini...........topless at least!! Your cousins Hot!!!! oh yeah...voted!
[/quote]

haha im not a red neck I'm an ice *****.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

wow mat i wouldnt be so friendly if these were hitting on my cousin lol

i voted though man have fun in Jamaica


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Mattones said:


> Voted,
> 
> Your cousin is hot. If they win the trip everyone who voted should get vacation pics of her in her bikini.


Bikini...........topless at least!! Your cousins Hot!!!! oh yeah...voted!
[/quote]

haha im not a red neck I'm an ice *****.
[/quote]

Its not ******* unless you "enjoy" the pictures! It is all cool if it is to show your pals on Pfury....LOL!!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Voted. I wish them the best of luck


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Voted. I wish them the best of luck


Thank you very much an dont forget to vote tomorrow


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

first off...calgary...ouch...secondly...calgary...NICE...a western canadian!

i swear i know your cousin's fiancee...wtf...it's bugging me REAL bad.

i voted. hope they win!

my sister had a wedding in the caribbean 2 years ago. it was absolutely amazing. all i did was drink, swim, drink, snorkel, drink, and fish!

the best thing about fishing down there is that even if you dont catch anything, you're still stoked because you spent an awesome day out on the water drinking beers with the boys


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Puff said:


> first off...calgary...ouch...secondly...calgary...NICE...a western canadian!
> 
> i swear i know your cousin's fiancee...wtf...it's bugging me REAL bad.
> 
> ...


Beer and Swimming in the ocean! can't beat that!

Thanks for the vote my friend!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

in for more pics of cousin


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

haha Thats if she wins so we need more votes


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

they're one closer


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

voted


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Voted Again......is there a place to see who is winning?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

just voted for natasha and ryan. hope your cousins win the vacation.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> just voted for natasha and ryan. hope your cousins win the vacation.


Wrong one haha its Natasha and Chris


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Trigga said:


> *wow mat i wouldnt be so friendly if these were hitting on my cousin* lol
> 
> i voted though man have fun in Jamaica


I think he knows we have him by the balls here! LOL! Start hating and that is one less vote a day LOL!

Anyways Matt....I would do some pretty dirty unthinkable stuff to her LOL!!!!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

cobrafox46 said:


> *wow mat i wouldnt be so friendly if these were hitting on my cousin* lol
> 
> i voted though man have fun in Jamaica


I think he knows we have him by the balls here! LOL! Start hating and that is one less vote a day LOL!

Anyways Matt....I would do some pretty dirty unthinkable stuff to her LOL!!!!
[/quote]

haha what a guy.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Mattones said:


> *wow mat i wouldnt be so friendly if these were hitting on my cousin* lol
> 
> i voted though man have fun in Jamaica


I think he knows we have him by the balls here! LOL! Start hating and that is one less vote a day LOL!

Anyways Matt....I would do some pretty dirty unthinkable stuff to her LOL!!!!
[/quote]

haha what a guy.:rasp:
[/quote]

Man I deal with this sh*t constantly. My one cousin went to school with my buddies and she is a good looking girl(not in an inbred way). Everytime we see her driving, in a store, or anywhere they say nasty, nasty things and laugh while she is standing there so it is real nice. I always get a "how is your cousin" then some perverted talk afterwards.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Voted and will vote every single day, only because Chris is so hawt OMG please get some shirtless pics of him!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

E-THUG said:


> Voted and will vote every single day, only because Chris is so hawt OMG please get some shirtless pics of him!


haha, Thanks buddy


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Alright its a new day I might as well ask for the night crawlers on the board for some help until the early birds wake up. lol

Vote for Natasha and Chris








http://www.vibewedding.com/gallery.html


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Just voted again, like i said wish em luck and if they win they better do some fishing and post some pics of what they catch over there


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Is there any way of telling if there winning or not? That would be nice


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Avatar~God said:


> Is there any way of telling if there winning or not? That would be nice


Sadly not. I wish there was. But i guess its only fair if they don't.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Voted again!! That Cara chick is pretty hot too! If I had to choose a one night stand it I would still be your cousin though.....figured I would share that!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

cobrafox46 said:


> Voted again!! That Cara chick is pretty hot too! If I had to choose a one night stand it I would still be your cousin though.....figured I would share that!


hahaha


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

voted


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Voted again-

I'll hit from all four different IP's I have today....


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Voted again-
> 
> I'll hit from all four different IP's I have today....:nod:


Thanks AK


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

again


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

ICEE said:


> /didnt vote
> 
> /hopes they lose


Thats is considered Spam. Please don't reply again.

And for everyone one else thanks for the daily votes


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Almost forgot.........glad you bumped it!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Mattones said:


> /didnt vote
> 
> /hopes they lose


Thats is considered Spam. Please don't reply again.
[/quote]

Agreed,

Hey ICEE. No need to be randomly posting sh*t like that in someone else's thread... Consider this a verbal warning.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

voted, not sure why but i did


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

joey said:


> voted, not sure why but i did


That a boy Joey!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Mettle said:


> /didnt vote
> 
> /hopes they lose


Thats is considered Spam. Please don't reply again.
[/quote]

Agreed,

Hey ICEE. No need to be randomly posting sh*t like that in someone else's thread... Consider this a verbal warning.
[/quote]

I actually voted. but verbal warning taken


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i accidentally voted for the black couple before but voted for the white one today.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> i accidentally voted for the black couple before but voted for the white one today.


sh*t happens

But don't let it happen a agin jk jk :rasp:


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

been voteing on to IP's a day, hope they win


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

voted. gl


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks alot you guys


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Mattones said:


> i accidentally voted for the black couple before but voted for the white one today.


sh*t happens

But don't let it happen a agin jk jk :rasp:
[/quote]

OMG THATS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hit it yesterday and today from a few different IP's Can't wait for those topless Pics!!!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> Hit it yesterday and today from a few different IP's Can't wait for those topless Pics!!!


I cant imagine how akward it would be asking your cousin to take off her top so you can take picures....

"Hey cuz, i need a favor........."


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

voted


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the votes guys you guys rock!



-NBKK- said:


> Hit it yesterday and today from a few different IP's Can't wait for those topless Pics!!!


I cant imagine how akward it would be asking your cousin to take off her top so you can take picures....

"Hey cuz, i need a favor........."
[/quote]

Its more like 'hey tash.. reason why you got all these votes were because i.... sorta... agreed on if they gave the votes i would get them a topless picture.'

I would get an ass kicking haha.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Voted, again lol. But I have a question, what did they have to do to make it into the top 10??


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> Hit it yesterday and today from a few different IP's *Can't wait for those topless Pics!!!*


Thats why I'm voting


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/votes for the 4th day in a row from 2 diff computers



Mattones said:


> Hit it yesterday and today from a few different IP's Can't wait for those topless Pics!!!


I cant imagine how akward it would be asking your cousin to take off her top so you can take picures....

"Hey cuz, i need a favor........."
[/quote]

Its more like 'hey tash.. reason why you got all these votes were because i.... sorta... agreed on if they gave the votes i would get them a topless picture.'

I would get an ass kicking haha.
[/quote]

your gonna get one if ya dont ask lol


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

joey said:


> voted, not sure why but i did


DiDO


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

You P-Furians ROCK!  I really hope she wins and then Ill flood a post full of Deep Sea Fishing Pictures. i wanna catch a marlin.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Voted.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

voted X2


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

voted


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn, almost forgot to vote today.......Bump!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeaahh You guys rule for boosting this thread up for me while i'm almost about to hit my 70 hour work week!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Also voted! Fingers crossed


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

voted bump!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

wooothed!


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

voted
and I jumped on my neighbors wifi and voted for them as well.....

So X2 today.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Voted.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Voted. 
+ 1 post count.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

5 more days Please vote!

http://www.vibewedding.com/gallery.html


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

voted X3


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks alot Ryan!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

voted again


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> voted again


Thank you


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Mattones said:


> Thanks alot Ryan!


no prob, im always up for a challenge.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Bump. Its a new day so please vote again


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

x4 now


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Voted.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Your another vote closer to the Caribbean


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Voted. They better win.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

voted X4


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Been voting on two ips a day man lol, I asked this before and im not sure if you already answered it or not but how did you cuz make it to the top 10? Like how were they picked?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

voting now


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

X5


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

bump!! Voted!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Voted again!!!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Avatar~God said:


> Been voting on two ips a day man lol, I asked this before and im not sure if you already answered it or not but how did you cuz make it to the top 10? Like how were they picked?


From what i seemed to have noticed since i have never asked they started with more then 10.my guess is its the people who votted who was off.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

voted again! how much longer does the contest go?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Yesterday was the 5th last day.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

X6


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

So we do not need to vote anymore? When will we receive word on if they won? Also, if they when when is the trip and when can we expect the pictures? LOL!!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

yah you have like 4 more days if im not mistaken.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh I see. I read it wrong.......so 4 more days!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

voted.......


----------



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

i also voted... will do it daily if i remember to do so. good luck


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Voted everyday, best of luck


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

The face book reminders are great


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

-NBKK- said:


> The face book reminders are great


Indeed eh, do you watch thair daily videos?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Voted.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

voted X6 or 7


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

2nd last time you will be voting today if i recall  So please try and vote as much as you can form every PC and get friends to do so as im told another team is higher or real close to votes..


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

voting


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Why does that one set of people have a 1 under them??? Is that just the page number or what?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Avatar~God said:


> Why does that one set of people have a 1 under them??? Is that just the page number or what?


Thats what i am guessing as its at the top and bottom aswell.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Mattones said:


> Why does that one set of people have a 1 under them??? Is that just the page number or what?


Thats what i am guessing as its at the top and bottom aswell.
[/quote]

Hahha, i just went to go edit my last post because I just noticed that... Idk been voting on two ips a day so they better win lol


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Still voting


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

voted......I sure hope IGod was right!!!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^ haha i saw that in that thread. funny stuff. Do we vote today too, or are we done?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Vote today and get as many people you know to vote!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Mattones said:


> Vote today and get as many people you know to vote!


Will do!


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

voted


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Voted....hope they win!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Hmmhmh i can see those bikini boobs now


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I cant believe they lost. I dunno whoi too but :| im surpised as their facebook group had over 2,000 members plus the votes from here :|


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The gods have angered me!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Putting in another vote!


----------

